# Outage 10-18-2005



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 18, 2005)

We experienced an outage today from about 4pm-7:45pm Eastern. The cause is being investigated.

 We hope to have more information soon.


----------



## Bester (Oct 19, 2005)

Any news?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 19, 2005)

Not yet.


----------

